# if you need reloading booklets read below



## ammoman (Dec 19, 2005)

if you want reloading booklets
write email the gun company and or gun powder company

I get free reloading books from accurate powder company
etc

some comapnys will send you 1 or 2 cases if you request them

I get 1 or to cases and I give em a way for free because the companys give em to me free


----------

